# Docusate sodium - anyone take?



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been having problems with incomplete evacuation (what a lovely phrase lol!). My stools aren't rock hard but aren't very soft either, I'm just wondering if a s stool softener would help? I've taken lactulose before but it gives me lots of very painful wind, which just builds up inside me so its outta the question. As is Movicol / Miralax as it gives me lots of cramping. I'm wondering if anyone has had any success with docusate sodium, I think its the active ingredient in Colace and Dulcoease. I'm just wondering if anyone gets any side effects?I'm in constant pain everyday and don't want to take anything that's going to make it any worse. I've been taking laxatives but having this problem quite a lot recently - I've tried an enema but hasn't removed it all and don't want to become over-reliant on them or suppositories. It puts pressure on my bladder, either making me pee every 5 minutes or having to strain to get it out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i took docusate sodium for years and years before i finally started taking laxatives.  it did help produce a softer stool--easier to pass. and way back then i was eating more fiber too because that's about all the docs would tell you to do back then--the fiber/water thing--not always helpful advice for some of us. but it did work to soften stools. it's one of the two ingredients in senokot-s--senna and docusate sodium. stool softners help the laxes move things along. my only side effect was occasionally some mild nausea--at least i think the nausea was from the docusate. with gastro problems it's sometimes hard to tell what's the cause, at least for me. but we're all so different in how our bodies react to meds--you might not get this side effect. or it might go away once your body gets used to the med. frequently that's been my experience.def worth a try. it's useful to experiment with different things to get a stool consistency that's easier to pass. good luck!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Annie, I get the side effect of nausea with the lactulose as well. I've only been able to go a tiny bit this morning and I know there's more there because I can feel it but can't pass it out - I tried some of a Fleet enema but passed very little and can still feel some up there. I tried inserting a suppository and can feel a huge bulge so I left it but don't know what to do now. I'm hearing some noises after taking the Resolor but worried if there's something blocking the way that I won't be able to go. I knew I shouldn't have eaten last night but was feeling kind of weak - I don't know whether to eat or not because don't want to cause another blockage. Might try more of the Fleet enema later but everytime I put anything up there it feels like I'm irritating something!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

afre you using the plain glycerin suppositories or the supps with a laxative in them--like ducolax supps --with bisacodyl (at least that's what we have in the usa---not sure if you have them there) recently i've found that if there is stool in the rectum--although usually with me it's a bit higher up--the ducolax supps work a whole lot better.i wonder what it is you're irritating up there--rectocle?? a big hemmie? or stool..wish there was a way you could find out.i know it's so hard to eat when you feel so lousy but yeah, you have to eat something--can't go without food entirely. have to keep your strength up plus keep some kind of food--even low residue-applesauce, soft cooked veggie etc-in your system to keep things moving.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Just the glycerin ones - I haven't got any Dulcolax ones. I was told by the GP I don't have any internal haemorrhoids so don't think its that. I can feel movement at the bottom end but nothing more is coming out and when I strain I almost feel like a wall of tissue in the way. I hate the incomplete evacuation, as if severe constipation wasn't bad enough. I know there's something wrong at the bottom end but because my GP couldn't feel anything the other day I feel like I'm being made out to be a liar.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i wonder if it's an intussusception--you mentioned you might have that? yes i know what you mean about that ie feeling--having that in addition to c.and i also understand what you mean about how it is when we have a problem but the doc can't seem to find anything..i always feel like they think i'm some kind of hypochondriac or something.wish i had something like a window in my midsection and my colon so i--and the doc-- could see what's going on in there--lol!! i think if i knew what it was, i'd have a better idea how to treat it--not all this guesswork.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Annie,Just got the Dulcolax suppositories - kept it in as long as possible and got a bit of lunch in me cos was starving and finally went but was agony! Even putting in the suppository was very sore, it felt like I was bleeding inside, haven't passed any blood though - phew! Then when I did go it was very painful - the stool wasn't very hard, it just felt like everything moving past it was very sore. Passed quite a bit but now still have some left and no amount of pushing will get it out. I've inserted a glycerin suppository to try and soothe it and to encourage it to come out. Getting quite sore now even sitting down. Worried about doing another Dulcolax suppository because they're medicated unlike the glycerin ones. I definitely feel like its a prolapse of sorts because it feels like when I push I'm pushing something out - sorta feels like the lining or something and when I'm pushing stool out it feels like my bowel's coming down as well! I just wish my gastroenterologist would take a look at this first before doing a second transit test. I know I should probably start on the stool softeners but I find with them that I don't pass as much so sometimes I end up constipated even with a soft stool - I can never get the consistency right, plus they leave me nauseous and no appetite!Gonna start keeping a diary of all this so I can record all my symptoms!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i get a bit of irritation--a little burning--with the ducolax supps. i haven't used them a lot--they're a recent discovery for me. glad you had some results with it but sorry you still have some stool left in there. hate that feeling! and yes, i'd be hesitant about trying another one anytime soon today because, like you say, they're medicated--plus you're so sore.sometimes when i have soreness in the rectum i'll put in a prep h suppository. i do have some small hemmies in there but usually no bleeding. and that will soothe things a bit. i don't know if there are rectal supps available that are just intended for simply soothing things and not for hemmies? hopefully the glycerin will work for you.i've also tried sitting on an ice pack--that was more for the hemmie ache.yes i wish they'd test you for a prolapse now. seems like the next logical step.a diary is a great idea!wonder if the peristeen system would work better for you than the fleets? we don't have peristeen here but i use the small fleets bottles--empty them first because the saline solution they come with can be irritating to me--and then just use them with plain tap water.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

They take a bit of getting used to - I thought it would be like the glyerin suppositories, ie: soft and jelly like but was like inserting a piece of lego! I've actually got some Anusol gel from when I thought the pain was haemorrhoids but this is the second doctor who has told me that I don't have any, so might try some of that. Will have to try the Fleet trick, I've got an empty bottle here so can give that a go. Unfortunately you can't buy the Peristeen system, you can only get it on prescription - mainly because you have to have been seen by a continence nurse to be trained in how to use it. The glycerin seems to have eased it a bit - just trying to drink loads of water.I think at least with the diary I will have a record of all my symptoms and so both my consultant and GP can see. With me it seems to be the act of eating a lot of the time rather than what I eat that upsets me - although too much fibre definitely doesn't work on me, so no wholegrain bread for me lol!


----------

